# Hunting the extended archery during general rifle?



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the need to go hunting again and want to hunt the Davis county portion of the extended area, but the general rifle hunts starts this weekend and I would guess that it will be a sea of blaze orange up there. Has anyone bow hunted this while the rifle hunt is on and is it mayhem? Am I crazy for thinking about it and should I just wait a few weeks until it is over?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Not only that but YOU have to wear Blaze orange as well if you're hunting in this area. The rifle hunt is always a ZOO opening weekend. No matter where you go.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought about going out as well, then I pictured myself sneaking up on a deer while someone else was lobbing bullets at it from a half mile away, and I realized I value my life too much. I think I'll wait a couple weeks or stick to the archery-only area.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

polarbear said:


> I thought about going out as well, then I pictured myself sneaking up on a deer while someone else was lobbing bullets at it from a half mile away, and I realized I value my life too much. I think I'll wait a couple weeks or stick to the archery-only area.


You never connected on one in Chalk Creek?


----------



## creature22 (Jul 25, 2011)

> I pictured myself sneaking up on a deer while someone else was lobbing bullets at it from a half mile away, and I realized I value my life too much.


I already had this happen to me this year (And yes I was wearing orange). Then I remembered this was one of reasons i stoped rifle hunting.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

A few years ago I had been hunting late on the front and didn't realize the late season cow hunt started. I was hours from the road and saw elk about 600 yards away and the shots started to ring out. Ruined my morning, I can only imagine how bad davis county would be.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

> You never connected on one in Chalk Creek?


Nope. Ended up bugling with those elk for two hours, but they were on the wrong side of the fence. On the way back, I swung by my back-up buck's bedroom and ended up missing him. Your wife ever connect?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol, she missed, and missed, and missed, and missed...Come to find out her peep was sliding up and down on her string. She didn't end up with a deer but did have more fun than she ever imagined she would. Lots of deer up there, and its great to get away from the public where you only have yourself to blame for not killing. 

It was nice to meet you, good luck with the extended.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

All those oranges aren't shooting at does!, just moving them around for archers. It should have been a piece of cake!


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Decided not to feed my urge last weekend and stayed away from the orange grove on the mountain. Removed a few items off of the wife's honey do list instead. This weekend maybe I will go fishing. Good luck to you if anyone goes.


----------

